# Shrimp / Tilapia CEVICHE (Mmmm...good)



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I tried my skills at Ceviche for the 1st time last week. I had never made it before, and I really wanted to prepare something light for hot summer days. THIS stuff was PERFECT. I found the recipe on SparkRecipes.com but modified it some to fit my preferences. Hope you like it.
Also...this recipe makes a LOT...enough for a small party (8-10 ppl), so if it's just for 3-4 people you can cut the recipe in half. 



Shrimp/Tilapia Ceviche 
60 Minutes to Prepare and Cook

Ingredients
1 lb raw shrimp 
1 lb tilapia 
15 limes 

Night before:
Peel and detail the shrimp then chop both the shrimp and the tilapia into pieces (about 1/2" pieces) and put into a bowl. Squeeze the juice of 10-11 limes into the bowl with the raw fish. Stir then cover with saran wrap and put in the fridge. 

Next day: 
Stir the fish and lime mixture, you are looking for the shrimp to be all pink to know that the lime juice has finished 'cooking' it. If it isn't then you may need more lime juice added...which is why you bought extra limes to begin with. Mine took 2 days in the fridge and I juiced 5 more limes the next day to keep it 'cooking'. 

NEXT...
Ingredients: 
7-8 Roma Tomatoes 
1 bundle of green onions 
1 bundle of cilantro 
1/2 a jalapeno 
1 lime 
Salt to taste 
1 bag Sweet corn (frozen corn off the cob)


Chop all ingredients (except lime and corn) finely and put in a separate large bowl from the fish. Add about half the bag of corn and mix all ingredients. When the fish has completed cooking, scoop out with a spoon that has the ability to drain the juice and add the fish to the vegetable mixture. Stir all ingredients together and add the juice of 1-2 fresh limes. Salt to taste and enjoy! 

The recipe is a lot of work, and takes a lot of time, but seriously I thought it was SO good I will definitely be making it again!!


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

Your recipe looks great. I have made something like this before.

I have one question......Is it OK to use freshwater fish? I did not think that it was because of worms or parasites.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Family Style said:


> I have one question......Is it OK to use freshwater fish? I did not think that it was because of worms or parasites.


I have no clue. I've never even thought about it. Hmm...google here I come!!

Okay...according to Google results it is NOT advised to use freshwater fish. Nice to know.

Also came across another interesting ceviche recipe that uses grapefruit instead of lime. THAT sounds interesting. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like one I will need to give a try! Maybe sub snapper for tilapia?


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

My theory always was that there was nothing wrong with ceviche, (or sushi for that matter), that a minute or two on the grill couldn't fix.....


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

bassguitarman said:


> My theory always was that there was nothing wrong with ceviche, (or sushi for that matter), that a minute or two on the grill couldn't fix.....


I'm not a fan of Sushi. There's nothing "raw" or "fishy" about this ceviche. The fish and shrimp are technically cooked...albeit in lime juice, and not raw by any means.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks awesome, does it really take two days to 'cook'? I thought it only took a couple hours.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

rynochop said:


> Looks awesome, does it really take two days to 'cook'? I thought it only took a couple hours.


If I had used HALF the amount of fish/shrimp and twice the amount of lime...it would have prob "cooked" faster. I needed a lot more lime juice than I put in there initially, but I still would always let it set up over-night before eating it.


----------



## Angelina'sPlace (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks good. I made some tonight with fresh snapper that my husband caught on Saturday. I add a jar of sliced green olives. If you like olives, try it sometime. It is so yummy. I am going to add shrimp and corn to my next batch.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Great Job, Brother! Looks delish!!!



BlueWaveCapt said:


> I tried my skills at Ceviche for the 1st time last week. I had never made it before, and I really wanted to prepare something light for hot summer days. THIS stuff was PERFECT. I found the recipe on SparkRecipes.com but modified it some to fit my preferences. Hope you like it.
> Also...this recipe makes a LOT...enough for a small party (8-10 ppl), so if it's just for 3-4 people you can cut the recipe in half.
> 
> Shrimp/Tilapia Ceviche
> ...


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

pretty close to our's cept we use black drum.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

But Tilapia is a freshwater fish... I don't know if farm raised makes a diff. or not because I do think I have heard it being made with catfish, again probably farm raised... I think I want some : P


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

Could you use freshwater fish if it had been frozon? I wonder if it would be good.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

*I'll try it.*

I cut the recipe in half and bought
1/2 lb. shrimp
1/2 lb. tilapia
15 limes
All the other ingredients except for the corn. I forgot.

I started it last night, and hopefully we will be grubbin tonight.
I was thinking some fresh garlic or avocado would be a good addition too.

Thanks for the recipe. It was cool to be able to pull the tomates, cilantro, and green onions straight out of my garden for this recipe. If only I would have caught the fish myself. I have some redfish, but didn't want to waste it before knowing how if would cook in the lime juice.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Bump it back up - gonna make it again this weekend and wanted it fresh in my head.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Definately add cubed avocado. Dam I'm hungry.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The acid in the lime juice will actually cook the fish/shrimp.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

thanks.. the only SW fish I have is ling.... guess that will do


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Let us know on the ling and how it does. My wife googled catfish ceviche and it said you could use it will be doing this tomorrow with tilapia will post after we do it Beau


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

avacadoX10000000!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks awesome !!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

The grapefruit juice will cook it in about an hour. We take a gallon freezer baggie with grapefruit juice and another with Pico de gallo, mango lime juice etc offshore with us. First snapper or two is filleted, cubed and put in the grapefruit juice. About 1 hour later it is done. We then drain the grapefruit juice off, put the fish in the bag with the pico and lime juice and let set a few minutes. Some of the best ceviche you'll ever have !


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

OK everybody we did this with srimp and talapia and put evoo on the corn and roasted it in the oven before adding it to everything else. It was very nice the way it turned out. Started it about 3:00 and was done for supper. Hope you enjoy it as much as we did. Beau


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Family Style said:


> Could you use freshwater fish if it had been frozon? I wonder if it would be good.


Actually, freezing is the only thing that will kill the parasitic tape worms short of actually cooking them with heat. The lime or lemon juice will not kill them. Tests have shown that their acid doesn't kill them.


----------

